

Show HN: Get paid to send your own emails and newsletters - KalobT
https://footrr.com/

======
admstvs
At first glance i thought you were posting a "Sign up for surveys" type site
but reading through the page this is actually a very refreshing option in a
WEB full of bogus PPC's and opinion sites. -Just requested an invite can u
approve me? I wanna see the rest.

~~~
KalobT
Wow that was fast! I saw your request and emailed you your invitation link.
Happy (paid) emailing!

